# letter to hubby what do u think



## 7176 (Nov 25, 2009)

That's a long letter. Wow. I'm not sure a letter is the way to approach a conversation like this. Especially if one of the complaints is a lack of communication. Maybe take this letter and get it down to bullet points and use it as a guide for you to express your feelings verbally. 

If you feel you truly cannot do this verbally / face to face, then may I suggest using more paragraphs. That will make it much easier to read. Additionally, I would try to slim it down to the biggest issues, leave the small stuff out. Remember, you want him to read this, so shorter is better. 

I wish you all the best.


----------

